# Problems jd 4310



## Gunter (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm having a similar problem with my 4310 . Mine isn't hydrastatic. In all gears it acts like the trans is slipping and will stop pulling .sometimes I can mash clutch or take out of gear and put back in gear and it'll go again but may stop in 10 feet or 100 yards again. It doesn't do it all the time . And while all this is going on it starts acting like it's starving for fuel. U can let it sit a while tho and it will do fine again. If anyone has any idea what this problem may be please let me know. Not trying to hijack a post I just couldn't figure out how to make my own.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Gunter. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in. I did set you up with your own new thread.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Need a bit more information. JD 4310, is it the ePowrReverser transmission with the power shuttle, or the SyncShift? Is the engine running out of power and bogging down, or is it continuing to run, but as if it had a load and the tractor just more or less coming to a halt or moving very slowly?

The problem could be as simple as a plugged fuel filter, or as complex as the clutch in the power shuttle is failing.


----------

